# Liquid Crystal Ratio



## doyhard

Hi there, I've been making bubble bath using Liquid Crystal with a ratio of 3 parts water to 1 parts Liquid Crystal. I'm thinking of making shower gel but was wondering if anyone could recommend a good ratio.

Thanks

Brian


----------



## lsg

Sorry, I don't use premade bases.  I do have several recipes for bubble bath using surfactants.  If you are interested, pm me and I will share.


----------



## Robert

doyhard said:


> Hi there, I've been making bubble bath using Liquid Crystal with a ratio of 3 parts water to 1 parts Liquid Crystal. I'm thinking of making shower gel but was wondering if anyone could recommend a good ratio.


If you want to use only those 2 ingredients, as long as you have some around, it shouldn't be hard to experiment with it until you get to a viscosity you think suitable.  If you're willing to add a 3rd ingredient, you may be able to modify the viscosity one way or another with salt.

Or is this a case of hands-off, where you're just ordering material and having it mixed remotely so you can't experiment with small amounts?


----------



## new12soap

Here are the directions for diluting liquid crystal concentrate http://www.chemistrystore.com/Liquid_Soap_Bases-Liquid_Crystal_Concentrate.html

Note: you NEED to use a preservative.


----------

